# ASSE 1022's



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

What's your standard procedure for dealing with the relief drainage on these? I've been going back and forth with an engineer and wanted to see what you all think.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Standard procedure is to cuss like a sailor. Those are a pain in the ass. Need to run a drain to a floor sink or floor drain. We only have to use those on carbonated systems, code just changed. (Thank god) there's really nothing to it though. I just use a 1/4 compression coupling and run the line to a drain. What are you going back and forth on? More specifically?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Engineers around here just want us to let them spill on counter top, and we have to install them at coffee makers, ice makers, etc. The owner won't be calling the engineer though when the thing floods a break room, because one of them are bound to fail on a Friday night and leak all weekend.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Well two things, one, our code changed a few years ago saying we needed them for coffee, Ice, ect, and last month inspector told me that they were going back to old code. So you may want to double check and find out what's up. Two, to protect yourself from a Friday night call, I would plan to run a 1/4" line to a drain. Even if it's on your dime it might be worth it knowing you did everything per instruction.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah our policy is to rough in a hub drain in a wall box and indirect the bfp drains there, which obviously adds cost, but then you have the guys who either don't install them, plug the relief, or let it spill on counter. I need to work with our state association to get it changed to just carbonated beverage supplies. 

No reason the other pieces of equipment couldn't be simply double checks.


----------

